# Windows mit Sleeptimer?



## foxx21 (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist mit Win XP so einen sleep timer einzurichten! d.h. wenn ich zum Beispiel noch vorm schlafen gehen MP3 s hören möchte aber dann will das der pc z.b nach 30 minuten herunterfährt! ich glaub ich hab schon irgendwo mal was gelesen das es irgendwie geht! weiß vielleicht einer was?


----------



## -[Blad3]- (28. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *Hallo ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist mit Win XP so einen sleep timer einzurichten! d.h. wenn ich zum Beispiel noch vorm schlafen gehen MP3 s hören möchte aber dann will das der pc z.b nach 30 minuten herunterfährt! ich glaub ich hab schon irgendwo mal was gelesen das es irgendwie geht! weiß vielleicht einer was? *



das geht nicht


----------



## foxx21 (28. Januar 2002)

das muss gehen , wie z.b. beim brennen das kästchen nach dem brennen herunterfahren, das geht sicher irgendwie nur wie? vielleicht selber ein prog schreiben=? ihr coder da drauße plz help!


----------



## Neuk (28. Januar 2002)

Use the shutdown command:


```
Syntax: shutdown [-l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\Computer] [-t xx]
                 [-c "Kommentar"] [-d up:xx:yy]

  Keine Argumente Zeigt diese Meldung an (wie -?).
  -i              Zeigt eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche an (muss die erste
                  Option sein).
  -l              Abmelden (kann nicht mit der Option -m verwendet werden).
  -s              Fährt den Computer herunter.
  -r              Fährt den Computer herunter und startet ihn neu.
  -a              Bricht das Herunterfahren des Systems ab.
  -m \\Computer   Remotecomputer zum Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abbrechen.
  -t xx           Zeitlimit für das Herunterfahren, in xx Sekunden.
  -c "Kommentar"  Kommentar für das Herunterfahren (maximal 127 Zeichen).
  -f              Erzwingt das Schließen ausgeführter Anwendungen ohne Warnung.
  -d [u][p]:xx:yy Grund (Code) für das Herunterfahren:
                  u = Benutzercode
                  p = Code für geplantes Herunterfahren
                  xx = Hauptgrund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 256)
                  yy = Weiterer Grund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 65536)
```


----------



## wo0zy (28. Januar 2002)

also gehn muss es, den du kannst den rechner ja neustarten lassen, bsp-weise nach ner instalation dun nen link zum direkten aussschalten kansnte auch machen, muss nur nen pro haben was die zeit runterzählt und dann das prog ausführt


----------



## Neuk (28. Januar 2002)

was hast du gegen den shutdown befehlt?

Er fährt den PC nach einer bestimmten Zeit herrunter oder startet ihn neu ...


----------



## wo0zy (28. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neuk _
> *was hast du gegen den shutdown befehlt?
> 
> Er fährt den PC nach einer bestimmten Zeit herrunter oder startet ihn neu ... *



wie was hab ich dagegen? hab doch gar nix gesagt!


----------



## Gunnitarrist (28. Januar 2002)

*Nur mal so...*

Tach zusammen...

Also ich nutze ein Tool namens "Gill auto shutdown"
da kann man 1.) die uhrzeit lecker einstellen und 2.) eine woche voraus alles machen....da heisst in ner textdatei liegen die daten für die wochentage wo der rechner ausknipsen soll

so bekommt man immer ausreichend schlaf...wie praktisch...

 

wollt ich nur mal sagen

hackt rein leute...

Gunnitarrist


----------



## bartman336 (28. Januar 2002)

darf ich hier auch mein eigenes programm anpreisen?  
naja ist zwar nicht so fortschrittlich wie manche anderen aber
gute alte handarbeit *g*

also ich gib mal einfach den link hier an wenn ich es nicht darf dann tut es mir leid *g* 
http://b336.virtualave.net/shutdowner_02b.zip


----------



## Gunnitarrist (28. Januar 2002)

*ahaaaaaa*

..na dann werden wir das glei mal testen

ich sag dann ma bescheid


----------



## SirNeo (29. Januar 2002)

Er funktioniert ohne probleme, ziemlich cool das Ding, hab so etwas schon lange gesucht.


----------



## Mythos007 (15. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz bartman336,

*juuhuuu* er hat mich erwähnt   
die icons sind nämlich von meiner wenigkeit *lol*

Bis dann dann jungs - and happy shutdown

N.s: Nutze dieses Progrämmchen wirklich 
regelmäßig einfach nur erste Sahne solche
Kumpels *daumenganznachobenzeig*


----------



## dfd1 (15. März 2002)

Tach zusammen...
Bietet Windows XP wircklich keine solche Funktion?? Wenn nicht, bin ich enttäuscht


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

@Gunnitarrist hast du nen Link für das Prog oder muss ich es mir selber suchen?


----------



## Gunnitarrist (19. März 2002)

*ähh....ja*

@C.Bird

..ich muss da ma n bissel schauen...hab aber die url nicht am start..
wenn du mir deine icq nummer oder so gibst, kann ich dir das mal so senden....is auch nicht sehr groß..ich werde aber heute abend mal im netz wühlen...

bis dahin...

salve...


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

ok...aber wennst willst kann ich aber auch selber schaun...ich schick dir mal die ICQ


----------



## Gunnitarrist (19. März 2002)

*heureka...!*

also...kein stress aufkommen lassen...
hier die adresse, von der seite wo ich es gezogen habe....

http://www.vnu.co.uk/Download/100904

gruss


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

Danke


----------



## dPo2000 (22. März 2002)

also irgendwie fand ich das shut´down command viel eleganter *g*


kein extraproggie...


----------



## Fichmopp (22. März 2002)

*Einwurf *

Hoi Leude,

is ja recht intressant, eure Probs zu hörn 
Aber ma ne Frage:

Ich hab nen älteren PC, der sich nich direkt ausschaltet, sondern nur die Meldung "Sie können jetzt ausschalten" bringt..
Kann man codemäßig den PC tropsdem zum Stillschweigen bringen?

Diese Frage passt glaubich eher in den Codingbereich :-x ..
aber kein Bock jetz noch das Forum zu wechseln 

mfg fichmopp


----------



## dPo2000 (25. März 2002)

laß mich raten - win98 !?

es gibt ein programm namens "shutdown könig" - sollte helfen...


----------



## Psyclic (25. März 2002)

mal ne andre frage...

is es irgendwie möglich den PC zu ner bestimmten uhrzeit hochzufahren ? so praktisch als "wecker" ^^ 
??


----------



## dPo2000 (25. März 2002)

das funktioniert bei bestimmten (neueren) bios versionen...
müßte unter power management oder wake up (o.ä.) zu finden sein...


ansonsten zeitschaltuhr !? ;]


MfG
dPo


----------



## C.Bird (25. März 2002)

Es is auch irgentwie anders möglich aber lass ihn halt eingeschltet...


----------



## dPo2000 (25. März 2002)

wenn schon angeschaltet dann standby => lärm & umwelt


----------



## C.Bird (25. März 2002)

lol....standby is viel geiler fährt er sa uschnell hoch ^^


----------



## Psyclic (25. März 2002)

hm ne, lüfter sind zu laut :-/


----------



## C.Bird (26. März 2002)

lol...du hast a geile sign!


----------



## flex (14. April 2002)

Hey Leude ......

ein Lob an den Schaffer des Programms.
Sehr gut !!!


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2002)

@Neuk
Ich habe es doch einmal mit dem Shutdown command probiert.
Nur.. Bei diesem Herunterfahren kommt immer am Schluss "Sie können den Computer ausschalten", obwohl ich WinXP habe...
Woran liegt das??


----------

